# I need YOUR help please -Chance to win a ?20 Mothercare/ELC Voucher :)



## rachael877 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I'm conducting a short multiple choice questionnaire for my postgraduate research, in MSc Health Psychology at Nottingham University. The questionnaire is based upon experiences and emotions of pregnant women with pre-existing diabetes (Type 1 and Type 2).  The study has been reviewed and given a favourable opinion by the Institute of Work Health & Organisations Research Ethics Committee (Nottingham University).

You may participate in the questionnaire if you are currently pregnant and living in the UK:

1. Diabetics - Type 1 Click here:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YR83NT6

2. Diabetics - Type 2  click here:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YRDHGPS

All respondents will be given the option of entering a prize draw for a chance to win one of three ?20 gift vouchers for Mothercare/Early Learning Centre; winners will be selected at the end of the study (September/October 2012).

If you have any questions, queries or concerns regarding the study, please contact me (contact information can be found in the links above).

I would really appreciate your help!

*Feel free to pass on the links to pregnant friends etc. 

Thanks,
Rachael


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

This has been approved - please help Rachael if you can


----------



## rachael877 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated!!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 12, 2012)

rachael877 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated!!



I've done it - would you like to me to pass the link on to a couple of pregnant diabetic friends who don't use here? No worries if not.


----------



## rachael877 (Aug 12, 2012)

Monkey said:


> I've done it - would you like to me to pass the link on to a couple of pregnant diabetic friends who don't use here? No worries if not.



Thanks so much!! That would be excellent if you could pass the links on


----------



## rachael877 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm finding it really hard getting diabetic responses, still need your help please guys


----------



## Mark T (Aug 16, 2012)

rachael877 said:


> I'm finding it really hard getting diabetic responses, still need your help please guys


Unfortunately, I think I'm not eligible otherwise I'd be happy to help


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 17, 2012)

I've done it.


----------



## rachael877 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately, I think I'm not eligible otherwise I'd be happy to help







Urbansoulpie said:


> I've done it.



Thanks!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think there are loads of diabetics who are pregnant at the moment. There's only ever a handful on here who are at one time.

Hope you get a few more


----------



## rachael877 (Aug 24, 2012)

PhoebeC said:


> I don't think there are loads of diabetics who are pregnant at the moment. There's only ever a handful on here who are at one time.
> 
> Hope you get a few more



thanks   I'm finding it super difficult to recruit diabetics for my study /


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

rachael877 said:


> thanks   I'm finding it super difficult to recruit diabetics for my study /



I seem to remember someone mentioning another forum that was primarily a pregnancy/parenting forum, but with a section for mothers with diabetes. I'm afraid I don't remember the name of it, but if you google about you might find it, or perhaps someone here will remember it? You might get some more participants there 

I'm afraid part of the problem might be that, as diabetes (all types) is quite common, and often associated with depression (as many chronic diseases are) then it is a very popular topic for student papers and theses. Perhaps those fitting the criteria don't feel like repeating themselves time and again. This isn't a criticism of your efforts Rachael, just an observation. Perhaps I should do a survey to find out!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hiya...have you tried the babycentre forum? I guess that or mumsnet might be worth a try... Best of luck! X


----------



## rachael877 (Sep 1, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya...have you tried the babycentre forum? I guess that or mumsnet might be worth a try... Best of luck! X



Hey, yep I've tried those forums, thanks  x


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck with servey Rachael !  Hope you get some more folks !!!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 4, 2012)

Done! What thought provoking questions! although no option to select 'self employed, so I just selected office worker.


----------

